# waiting for BMQ (reserves)



## lone bugler (4 Jun 2008)

hi I was told that I was on standby for BMQ (reserves) I'm wondering if anyone else has been in my situation, or if theres any chance of me getting on. I was told that It's a national process so If anyone in the country backs out than theres a spot open, besides that all I know is the BMQ/SQ I'm waiting for starts on July 2nd and July 22nd. The reason I'm asking is that no one wants to higher some person that would leave without 2 weeks notice because they don't know if they'll be called up. should i give up hope and look for a job when I move to ottawa within a month or stick it out?


----------



## soccer08 (4 Jun 2008)

I'm waiting as well, except I have been told that the summer BMQ is full and as you said, there's only a chance at going if someone drops out.  For myself, it looks like I will be doing the part-time one, hopefully the one that starts in the fall.

I would think that chances are fairly slim that someone will drop out at this point.


----------



## Rocketryan (4 Jun 2008)

Yea I'm on standby for the summer too. I'm not really getting my hopes up for getting a spot, I already got a spot for the fall BMQ so if I don't get a spot for summer I'm not going to worry to much


----------



## Ontario_guy (4 Jun 2008)

I'm in almost the same situation, I don't know if I'm on a waiting list for summer BMQ because I was told the regiment won't be selecting applicants for the course till late May and I would be called mid June.  Unfortunately for me this particular regiment will only be sending two applicants to summer bmq, so there's a good chance I may not get in till the fall.  This is causing problems for me as well because I will have to leave my current job to attend training and I would hate to leave without giving them 2 weeks notice.  
By the way, I've applied to The Ontario Regiment, training will be in Meaford.  How about you guys?


----------



## soccer08 (5 Jun 2008)

I was just sworn in last week with the 48th Highlanders in Toronto.  In the fall, the training will probably be out of one of the various armouries in Toronto.


----------



## grmpz1 (5 Jun 2008)

im in the same situation as soccer08 i was told summer is full and that september is most likely when i will start and i was lookin forward to doing it in  the summer too :-\


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Jun 2008)

I still haven't gotten my papers yet  :

edit: should have said I'm calling the recruiter again today.


Baker


----------



## lone bugler (5 Jun 2008)

I was sworn in April, still no spot. I'm just worried that the September BMQ will interfere with university. I mean being gone all weekend would suck, thats when i catch up on homework and sleep.


----------



## soccer08 (5 Jun 2008)

lone bugler said:
			
		

> I was sworn in April, still no spot. I'm just worried that the September BMQ will interfere with university. I mean being gone all weekend would suck, thats when i catch up on homework and sleep.



From what I have heard, it is roughly 2 weekends a month.  Although, it would seem that some months might only have 1 weekend, whereas another might have 3 weekends in order to make up for it.

I'm going into my 3rd year at UofT, so I'm going to have to make sure I manage my time wisely as well.


----------



## kabogadil (5 Jun 2008)

Hey guys,
I am joining the 709 Communications Regiment in Toronto and I just finished my PT yesterday.  I'm still waiting to get sworn in.  As for the BMQ, I was also told that there are 2 summerBMQ  this June in Shilo.  Spots for these haven't been guaranteed.  Now, reading your post soccer08, it's crazy how you haven't been given a spot considering you were sworn in April.  

In addition, for fall BMQ, it's every other weekend (Fri night, Sat and Sun) and you can't miss a session otherwise you have to start over again. At least, that's what I've been told by my recruiter.


----------



## soccer08 (5 Jun 2008)

ken_TO said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> I am joining the 709 Communications Regiment in Toronto and I just finished my PT yesterday.  I'm still waiting to get sworn in.  As for the BMQ, I was also told that there are 2 summerBMQ  this June in Shilo.  Spots for these haven't been guaranteed.  Now, reading your post soccer08, it's crazy how you haven't been given a spot considering you were sworn in April.
> 
> In addition, for fall BMQ, it's every other weekend (Fri night, Sat and Sun) and you can't miss a session otherwise you have to start over again. At least, that's what I've been told by my recruiter.



It was actually lone bugler who was sworn in, in April; I was sworn in on May 27th.  When I first started my application back in mid-March, I was told that chances of getting on summer BMQ were very slim.  Thus, I am not surprised that I will have to wait until the fall.

From what I have read around these forums, it would seem that you can miss at least 1 weekend.  The only thing is that it's your responsibility to catch up on the stuff that you missed.  Also, my unit has a training coy, and I've been told that if I need extra help on stuff such as drill, then somone will be able to help me during parade nights.


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jun 2008)

Finally got my papers. Going to get them done out and sent ASAP.


Baker


----------



## kabogadil (7 Jun 2008)

what papers are you referring to?


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jun 2008)

ken_TO said:
			
		

> what papers are you referring to?


New application papers.


Baker


----------



## kabogadil (8 Jun 2008)

Hey all, has anyone been called for a BMQ date for this summer?  As for me, I still don't have a date for swearing in.  Hopefully, I'll know by next week.


----------



## RobJackson28 (11 Jun 2008)

Sworn in August 30/07, still waiting for info on BMQ this summer (weeknight/weekend wasn't an option for me due to university and employment obligations).


----------



## zzyzx723 (12 Jun 2008)

ken-TO: I just got back from the first Shilo BMQ/SQ yesterday. I'm a couple days early though because my foot is broken (and I only had a week left - the field ex - in SQ!! :crybaby: ). I believe the date for the next intake in the Comm Res school is June 21st/22nd; I might be wrong, but I know it's that week. Start calling your recruiter early and often if you hope to get on that course, it usually takes a little while to process the paperwork so the earlier you can get your unit moving on this the better. And you definitely want to be on the Comm Res courses instead of doing BMQ/SQ with other Army MOCs, it's much more beneficial for your future job (and you'll love T-100 and Mt. Shilo, too). I'm trying to get recoursed for the August SQ so long as I'm healed up by then, so hopefully I'll see you there, the guys (and girl) I met from 709 were all excellent soldiers.


----------



## Kyu (12 Jun 2008)

For the Communication Reserve, the June 21/22 BMQ is a French one. The next English one starts on June 28/29.

I'm supposed to go for the June 21 BMQ, but I still haven't got the papers from my unit.


----------



## Ontario_guy (16 Jun 2008)

Has anyone that has applied for the summer reserve bmq been called yet?  I haven't yet and I'm going to assume I didn't make it since its so close to summer now.  Just Wondering if I'm the only one that hasn't heard anything for a month.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Jun 2008)

Rumour was that they had a limited number of spots available in Meaford for each Unit. As a result it looks like we might be running our own BMQ at the armoury. Now, that is just what I heard for our Unit. Who knows what the situation is for you guys. Hang in there; you will probably go from not hearing anything to being told to get on a bus tomorrow.


----------



## RobJackson28 (25 Jun 2008)

I just recieved my joining instructions for BMQ (beginning 2 July in Winnipeg) followed by SQ (1 August).  ;D


----------



## lone bugler (25 Jun 2008)

for those of you asking for BMQ dates, there one serial in July 2nd and one in July 22nd (this has been confirmed by higher brass).

rob jackson you lucky son of a gun, what fld amb are you with? 

to give an update I'm posted to Borden this summer rather than train. Helping out the supply over there. Better than nothing right, but now theres no hope of doing BMQ :*(. I've been givin the dates for BMQ/SQ in the fall but im worried about my weekend exams conflicting with it. uni's not easy and i don't wanna screw it up paying so much a year


----------



## kabogadil (25 Jun 2008)

RobJackson28 said:
			
		

> I just recieved my joining instructions for BMQ (beginning 2 July in Winnipeg) followed by SQ (1 August).  ;D



hey Rob, you're really lucky.. I guess it's about time since you were sworn in almost a year ago. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## RobJackson28 (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the wishes of good luck!  



> rob jackson you lucky son of a gun, what fld amb are you with?



18 FD AMB


----------



## Hux (30 Jun 2008)

I was sworn in on June 25, then was told to sit around the armoury on intake day. Because I am an alternate and late addition.  I have two questions though. 

1) I was not on the list for kit, will showing up with out issued kit hurt my chances?

2) Since when did we have to write a 500+ word biography when getting in?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2008)

Hux said:
			
		

> 2) Since when did we have to write a 500+ word biography when getting in?



for at least the last 20 years......


----------



## kratz (30 Jun 2008)

Hux said:
			
		

> I was sworn in on June 25, then was told to sit around the armoury on intake day. Because I am an alternate and late addition.  I have two questions though.
> 
> 1) I was not on the list for kit, will showing up with out issued kit hurt my chances?
> 
> 2) Since when did we have to write a 500+ word biography when getting in?



You will be asked to write a Bio a few times in your career. So enjoy getting the practice in BMQ, when you hit PLQ or have to compete for a position, your skills will be honed on the experience.


----------



## Hux (30 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the answers.  And I do apologize for the stupid questions and this small thread jack.


----------



## Captain Strike (5 Jul 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm on the same train as most of you...I was sworn in sometime in May and they told me that the summer BMQ course is packed, so ill be expecting a call sometime in late august/early September to be told when I can go on course. (which totally sucks   )

I have a quick question though, have any of you been assigned your kits yet? He told me ill probably be getting it when I get my call, but I'm just wondering if any of you at least have your uniform to look at while your waiting?


----------



## soccer08 (11 Jul 2008)

Captain Strike said:
			
		

> I have a quick question though, have any of you been assigned your kits yet? He told me ill probably be getting it when I get my call, but I'm just wondering if any of you at least have your uniform to look at while your waiting?



   I was sworn in at the end of May as well.  When I was sworn in, I got a paper entitled, "Authority for Initial Issue of Kit".  I have been busy, so I haven't had time to get it.  However, the corporal doing the recruiting for the unit gave me a number to call.  I assume that I need to call this number to book an appointment to go down and get my kit.

   Did you get anything like that?


----------



## jhammerfoot (16 Jul 2008)

I wrote my aptitude exam today, but I did not pass!  I was told that I just barely failed.  I am going for entry as an officer, but it was a little frustrating because my medical and physical went really well.  I have been given another chance though so now that I know what material will be on the exam I can study a little more.  I was told that I did not do well on the spacial portion and that I should study the math components more.  I have an opportunity for BMQ reserve training for early August so as you can well imagine I am a little stressed out because I do no want to miss out on the training.  I am also attending Manitoba Emergency Services College in April 2009 for the Public Fire Paramedic Program.  The exam to get into that college was 5.5 hours long and it covered everything from grade 9 through to grade 12 in all subjects, and I scored above average on it.  I am going to have to take the next week and study hard for this aptitude test though!  I hope you all get your training dates and I look forward to serving with you!  By the way, I am in Saskatoon Sasktchewan.


----------



## kabogadil (16 Jul 2008)

hey man, don't worry..you'll pass the 2nd time around. Good luck with everything!


----------



## grmpz1 (17 Jul 2008)

well at least now i know ill be sworn in on september 11


----------



## grmpz1 (17 Jul 2008)

yeaaa i am  8)


----------



## grmpz1 (17 Jul 2008)

well get that done and join the club


----------



## kabogadil (17 Jul 2008)

just wondering, has anyone here been informed of swearing in either july 24th or aug 7th at 709?


----------



## kabogadil (30 Jul 2008)

I have a tentative date for my BMQ which is October 17th at Fort York Armoury.  Has anyone have the same or otherwise?


----------



## kwon (3 Sep 2008)

I have heard that BMQ starts on September 22nd at Moss Park. Hopefully I'll get sworn in before so I can be in that BMQ course.


----------



## grmpz1 (3 Sep 2008)

where does this information come from ??? ???


----------



## kwon (3 Sep 2008)

A buddy of mine who just had his interview asked and they (CFRC) told him that the tentative date was 22nd of September. So I figure I will be receiving a call soon?  *cross fingers*.


----------



## kabogadil (5 Sep 2008)

Does anyone have other confirmed information regarding this Sept 22nd BMQ at Moss Park ?

41 more days before my BMQ at Fort York.. can't wait!


----------



## kwon (5 Sep 2008)

Yeah if anyone else could confirm the September 22nd BMQ, I just wrote what I heard from a friend. I also called Moss Park yesterday and MCpl (forgot her name) said it was starting early September and people were going to get called soon to get sworn in.


----------



## soccer08 (5 Sep 2008)

I have my first parade night tonight with the 48th Highlanders (I was sworn in at the end of May).

Hopefully I will hear something and then I can pass it along.


----------



## grmpz1 (5 Sep 2008)

ken_TO said:
			
		

> I have a tentative date for my BMQ which is October 17th at Fort York Armoury.  Has anyone have the same or otherwise?



im getting sworn in at fort york amroury on sept 11 and  i got a call last night and i was told i might be in the  october 17 bmq also


----------



## lone bugler (6 Sep 2008)

My BMQ also starts on the 17th of october now, im also doing SQ in the spring. I got a tasking at Borden this summer working with cadets, which i guess is better than nothing


----------



## soccer08 (6 Sep 2008)

I'm on the 3rd BMQ which starts on November 21.  It is being held at Moss Park.


----------



## soccer08 (6 Sep 2008)

There are different BMQs which start at various times throught the fall/winter/spring.  For instance, BMQ#1 most likely starts late September.

   The one I'm on (BMQ#3) starts on Nov.21.  I also know that BMQ#5 starts in January.  This probably means that BMQ#4 will start in between those 2.


----------



## kabogadil (6 Sep 2008)

interesting. I never knew that.


----------



## Rocketryan (8 Sep 2008)

Start BMQ October 17th, no clue on where though yet


----------



## kabogadil (8 Sep 2008)

Not 100% but if you belong to a unit that is at Fort York (ie. RCA, Queens ), you'll be joining us. I'm from 709 comms and we were told we are most likely be joining other recruits from the units within Fort York. Location is yet to be determined but we'll get joining instructions shortly.


----------



## kwon (9 Sep 2008)

Anyone else going to Queen's Own Rifles get called yet to get sworn in?


----------



## grmpz1 (9 Sep 2008)

so who else here is getting sworn in on sept 11 at fort york


----------



## Kevin_M (11 Sep 2008)

I was sworn in on September 9th and start BMQ on the 12th.

I would rather do it all at once but I guess weekends will have to do. 

Met my unit and it looks awesome. Seems like a great bunch of soldiers.


----------



## grmpz1 (12 Sep 2008)

[Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> Yeah, I won't be in for a few more months, unfortunately.



i jus got sworn in yesterday (sept 11)  at fort york


----------



## kabogadil (12 Sep 2008)

hey grmpz, did u get a bmq date yet?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2008)

ken_TO said:
			
		

> hey grmpz, did u get a bmq date yet?


Drop the MSN Speak or all you similar posts will be deleted.

George
FUN POLICE


----------



## grmpz1 (13 Sep 2008)

I heard something like october 17th or some time in november


----------



## kwon (13 Sep 2008)

grmpz1 is correct, first BMQ at Moss Park starts on the 17th of October.


----------



## B0nes (17 Sep 2008)

How long ago, did anyone whos going in for 48th or bmq'ing at moss park, apply.. I've been waiting on them for quite some time now to just get sworn in. I've been told the units are up and running right now..


----------



## kwon (17 Sep 2008)

B0nes, I called Moss Park today and was told to come in for an interview and physical. You're unit might also require you to do so, call them and ask. By the way my application is for the Queen's Own Rifles of Canada.


----------



## B0nes (17 Sep 2008)

well i had already finished all of those components.. are you being called in to do them again?


----------



## kwon (17 Sep 2008)

B0nes, I have no idea. I mean I did my initial interview, physical, CFAT, and medical at CFRC Toronto.


----------



## AWOL (17 Sep 2008)

Anyone know what phone number i should call at the CFRC to find out how my application is coming along. Ive already done all the testing, just waiting on a medical form.


----------



## B0nes (17 Sep 2008)

go to the canadian forces site, there should be a location listing with address's and phone numbers


----------



## Kevin_M (17 Sep 2008)

I started mine, its been okay. Going to my unit is better, you don't get yelled at but all well.

Keep your eyes and ears open and pay attention in class. Bring a pen and paper! And a felt pen! Very important.

Drill isn't fun, expect to get yelled at lots.

Fun times.

And remember, don't quit! Its only a weekend every week or two. In a few months it will be over and it will be much better with your unit and other courses you take. They yell because they are suppose to yell not because you are a complete fuck up (well in most cases, haha). Don't talk back and treat everyone with respect. Try your hardest in making your bed, inspection, PT, listening in class etc.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2008)

Kevin_M said:
			
		

> They yell because they are suppose to yell not because you are a complete fuck up (well in most cases, haha).



In my time as an instructor, i have never yelled because "i was supposed to". If i did yell ( i rarely needed to) its because the person on the receiving end was indeed a total fuckup.


----------



## Kevin_M (17 Sep 2008)

Haha, well maybe you are correct.

From what I saw you get yelled at for making a mistake in drill or when in inspection and you get yelled at you try to make a legitimate explanation you get yelled at more.

Either way, take the yelling and get through it.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Sep 2008)

Kevin_M said:
			
		

> you try to make a legitimate explanation you get yelled at more.



Thats because you either did it right, or you did it wrong. No explanation needed.


----------



## Kevin_M (18 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats because you either did it right, or you did it wrong. No explanation needed.



Nope I didn't, if I make a mistake I say no excuse, I'm not going to try and get out of it.


----------



## Rocketryan (19 Sep 2008)

Ok, October 17th, Hamilton, anyone else?


----------



## jpljpl (25 Sep 2008)

I've been waiting for an offer from Toronto 709 Comm. Reg. for a little while now.  Recruiting on Sheppard/Yonge St. tells me that I should be sworn-in real soon. As I hold my breath, I was wondering if I could get a few qs answered such as what happens after that. I will be going in as an officer. Do i do BMQ first? If so when/where are my options ... If there is no BMQ , what can i do as i wait ?

Thanks for that (beforehand).


----------



## AWOL (26 Sep 2008)

I'm finally swearing in Tuesday September the 30th at moss park. I'm going Ncm infantry for the 48th highlanders. For jpljpl, it all depends were your unit is based, to my understanding i would be starting bmq on October 17th, but that's just moss park.


----------



## kwon (26 Sep 2008)

AWOL, right on man good luck. I was hoping to get sworn in by then, I'm going with Queen's Own Rifles of Canada. Now I'm hoping I can get sworn in before October 17th BMQ.


----------



## jpljpl (26 Sep 2008)

if BMQ or BMOQ is on the weekend at Moss Park- how does that work  ... do u sleep there ? Is there a shooting range or an obstacle course there ? And would it reflect badly on ones records if one did there BMQ/BMOQ that way than lets say 2 and half months in St. Jean ?


----------



## dangerboy (26 Sep 2008)

jpljpl said:
			
		

> And would it reflect badly on ones records if one did there BMQ/BMOQ that way than lets say 2 and half months in St. Jean ?



It does not mater where you did your course, all that people will look at is how you did on the crse.


----------



## grmpz1 (7 Oct 2008)

kwon said:
			
		

> AWOL, right on man good luck. I was hoping to get sworn in by then, I'm going with Queen's Own Rifles of Canada. Now I'm hoping I can get sworn in before October 17th BMQ.



i think that bmq is full because i was also hoping to get in on that one but i am starting on nov 14 even though i am not with the  QOR im with r regt c


----------



## AWOL (7 Oct 2008)

Absolutely correct grmpz1, My initial kitting is Nov 21-31, so it's *bmq 03*. But i am to go in this Friday for "orientation." I'm still trying to figure out what that means. Anyone else going in Friday?


----------



## Gunner_Askett (7 Oct 2008)

I haven't been sworn in or recieved my kit yet, but I was told that I am "for sure" on the October 17th BMQ course.  I'm joining 31 CER in Waterloo though, and I think the course is out of London.  That course musn't have been very full.  I'm supposed to be getting my kit and being sworn in either this thursday or next tuesday.  And I havn't really heard of any orientation, hopefully I can get oriented when I get my kit


----------



## kwon (8 Oct 2008)

Finally getting sworn in tonight at Moss Park Armoury. I was told I was going to be on the October 17th BMQ as well.


----------



## kabogadil (9 Oct 2008)

Have fun to all of you doing the Oct. 17th. Our unit has moved our BMQ to Nov 21st. More waiting!..


----------



## Demitri (9 Oct 2008)

Anyone doing their BMQ October 17th at JFA? I hope to get on that course, I am in the process of getting in contact with ops to confirm. Any Rileys/ Future Rileys out there?


----------



## Rocketryan (12 Oct 2008)

I am, 5 more days


----------



## Gunner_Askett (15 Oct 2008)

I didn't get a call, I was supposed to be on the course starting this weekend.  I'm jostled. Maybe tomorrow afternoon I'll get a call, gee whiz.  Well, good luck to you all who are on the course, have fun.


----------



## kwon (16 Oct 2008)

Gunner_Askett, which regiment are you going with?


----------



## seebs23 (16 Oct 2008)

he said the 31 CER in Waterloo a couple post up. By the way, I think I got sworn in with you on the 8th, I sent you a message but I don't know if you got it


----------



## asc (17 Oct 2008)

I'm freaking out! 

I was sworn in on Oct 8th at Moss Park. I was told I would be on either the Oct 17th BMQ or on one some time in November. The Recruiter said he would call us(all the guys who got sworn in that day) the next day to let us know. I did not get a call. I have been calling every day since Monday several times throughout each day and have left messages. I still have not got in contact with him! I even called extra on their parade night.

4 weeks prior to the swear-in ceremony at the PT & Interview he told me I would be on the Oct 17th BMQ, which is today! which is why I'm freaking out!
Do I assume I am not on the Oct 17th BMQ because I was not called?  Is anyone in the same situation as me or has been through this?
I'm panicking and I'm completely confused. 

What happens if I *am* on the Oct17th BMQ but, obviously, did not know?

How are things going for sam- and Gunner_Askett? Did you guys hear back from your recruiter?


----------



## kwon (17 Oct 2008)

Pastry, I think I was sworn in with you (check pm). I was also told I'd be on the Oct. 17th BMQ and kinda worried now because all of us were told we'd get called on the Friday of the same week and none of us have. Been calling in all this week and haven't gotten a hold of him, tried asking people with BOR and they told me to speak to the recruiter.


----------



## kabogadil (17 Oct 2008)

Six of us from our unit who were all sworn in this past summer had been told that we were going to have our bmq oct 17th. However, we got a call saying we weren't loaded to the oct 17th course and have to wait till november 21st, which is the next course.


----------



## seebs23 (17 Oct 2008)

i got a hold a him today and he said we weren't on the course tonight


----------



## asc (17 Oct 2008)

whew, what a relief! Thank God for this forum, and whoever runs it of course


----------



## kabogadil (3 Nov 2008)

November 21st BMQ at Fort York! Anyone else? I heard we're joining the group that started on Oct.17th. It's going to be their 3rd week when we start week 1.


----------



## grmpz1 (4 Nov 2008)

im in that october 17 group its a good group lots of royals and a couple qy rangers


----------



## soccer08 (4 Nov 2008)

ken_TO said:
			
		

> November 21st BMQ at Fort York! Anyone else? I heard we're joining the group that started on Oct.17th. It's going to be their 3rd week when we start week 1.



So you won't be with us at Moss Park on Nov. 21?  That's too bad because our BMQ is going to be great!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2008)

Pastry said:
			
		

> whew, what a relief! Thank God for this forum, and whoever runs it of course



Agreed, so now for a shameless plug........  http://army.ca/subscribe/

Everything helps Mike keep this site up and running.[and pays me the stipend of 2 beer per year]


----------



## kabogadil (4 Nov 2008)

Correction. It will be at Moss Park Armoury. I will see y'all there.


----------



## kwon (4 Nov 2008)

Any QOR of C members on the November 21st course?


----------



## kabogadil (5 Nov 2008)

Just wondering, does anyone know if there are any parking available on weekends at Moss Park?


----------



## B0nes (5 Nov 2008)

Well I heard there was going to be about 120 people on our BMQ not including instructors and if there is anything else that happens on weekends regulary... and it is a small parking lot.. I'd say if you want a parking spot come early and get one close to the exit, its a tight fit in that place.. Assuming cars are allowed but I don't see why not for guys like me coming a huge distance to get there.


----------



## soccer08 (5 Nov 2008)

ken_TO said:
			
		

> Just wondering, does anyone know if there are any parking available on weekends at Moss Park?



There are parking spots around the back.  I would assume that those who are on BMQ, and drive, would be allowed to park there.  All you would probably have to do is give them your license plate number.


----------



## soccer08 (5 Nov 2008)

B0nes said:
			
		

> Well I heard there was going to be about 120 people on our BMQ not including instructors



B0nes, where did you hear that?  I thought we were told 30-50 recruits.


----------



## B0nes (5 Nov 2008)

I  read it some where on here.. Let me have a look.


----------



## B0nes (5 Nov 2008)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80995.0.html

Use this link.. No idea if its live but if not paste it in the address bar, it's this site.


----------



## kabogadil (5 Nov 2008)

Oh alright, based on what I have read I think there's free parking. Hopefully, there's enough space for everyone. 16 days to go brothers!


----------

